# Nassahegan RAW, Burlington, CT - 7/10/08



## Greg (Jul 10, 2008)

Met up with Crankfire Nate to do a Nass ride this evening. Sorry again for being 10 minutes late. I left the house at the last minute and discovered I was almost out of gas. I stopped at a gas station on route 4 and put in ten bucks. Pretty sad that $10 doesn't even make your gas light go off. :-x

Got to Lamson around 6:25 and we got riding pretty much right away. Took a nice ride down through Session Woods and rode a few new trails for me in there. Rode a few others in the opposite direction than I'm used. Thanks Nate for keeping the newby pace for me. We finished up on the twisties north of Scoville also in the reverse direction than I'm used to.

We only rode for about 90 minutes, but Nate's GPS said we did 6 miles. Not bad!


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2008)

Nate uploaded the ride already:

http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=427&w=0

5.7 miles. That stretch paralleling 69 is a lot of fun!

Oh yeah - forgot to mention we saw a rad hawk down in the logging area. Nate took a pic. That was the same area Jeff, Brian and I saw that brazen buck last week.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Sweet, looks like a nice loop.  I think I've done most of it before, just not together.


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sweet, looks like a nice loop.  I think I've done most of it before, just not together.



Yup. Great ride. I think the stretch heading east from the junction near E. Chippens Hill, and parallel to 69 to the Sessions lot area would make a nice start of an epic Lamson corner tour. Then cross 69, head north on the doubletrack to the climb up to the high point east of 69 and then finish the loop we did with Tim and Jeff on Tuesday.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yup. Great ride. I think the stretch heading east from the junction near E. Chippens Hill, and parallel to 69 to the Sessions lot area would make a nice start of an epic Lamson corner tour. Then cross 69, head north on the doubletrack to the climb up to the high point east of 69 and then finish the loop we did with Tim and Jeff on Tuesday.



I'm too tired to comprehend what you just wrote without looking at a map (and too lazy to get a map), but it sounds good to me. 8)


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2008)

So many rides. So little time.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like you will be our guide on this loop next week sometimes.


----------



## Crankfire (Jul 11, 2008)

Fine ride last night.   Too bad we couldn't get around the back of Sessions - but just today learned of a shortcut that could have got us to the downhill without the rock gardens, hike-a-bikes and the nice trails leading there.   But that would have been just enough to tack on....

And your fooling yourself if you think you had me going at a newbie pace, you cook right along!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 11, 2008)

Crankfire said:


> - but just today learned of a shortcut that could have got us to the downhill without the rock gardens, hike-a-bikes and the nice trails leading there.  g!



Who in there right mind would want to skip any of that stuff? Best parts of the ride!


----------

